# starting the ball to the right with a draw



## crumpin (Apr 8, 2012)

I have no problem moving the ball right to left
but it starts out center then goes left.
whenever i get the ball to start right it stays there. any suggestions


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

When you get the ball to go right, and it stays there, do everything the same, except have a the ball, a ball width, or two farther forward. This should give the club head more time to close, which will put more right to left spin on the ball.


----------



## NubCat22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Another guess might be to when to aim right or start it right, you dont adjust your feet and just your shoulders and club. Might be something to think about. 

No grip really needed for this shot, the only way to draw the dall really is to catch the ball square or a little closed coming through and making sure you allow the ball to turn over with the follow through. Exact opposite of a slice where you hit the ball with the face open.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You could try using a stronger grip. By stronger I mean roll your entire grip on the club, 1/8" at a time, to the right. Using small increments in one's grip adjustment can really help a golfer's impact position. This assuming you are a right handed golfer. There are few golfers who keep their basic swing, and set up the same, but change their grip to either stronger, or weaker to get different ball flights.


kathybhylton said:


> Is there any prescribe or applicable grip to make this happen?


----------



## behing19 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like you just need more time on task. This is usually a timing issue and you are not off by much here. Keep working at it and you will get there.

Benjamin


----------

